# Jumping ohms



## R87 (25/8/16)

Hi guys

I need some help please.

I have a mutation v5 dripper.

When I dry burn the coils it gives me a reading for example .2.

After I wick it and put the sleeve on the ohms keep jumping to 1.2 and after a couple of hits it comes down to .4-.6 around there.

It doesn't stay constant as when I dry burnt it.

I'm using a minikin 1.5.

I tried to set the ohms on the mod to .2 but it still jumps.

I'm using the demon killer alien wire and organic cotton.

Please help.



Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## PsyCLown (25/8/16)

Firstly is the atomizer attached securely to the mod?

Secondly, is the coil secured properly to the posts? If one of the screws is not tight, it could cause something like that (I made that mistake once).

Thirdly, try it on a different mod to see whether it does the same - could be a faulty mod.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Feliks Karp (25/8/16)

Usually its either that the lead(s) are not holding the wire properly (might be stripped screw) or the lead has pinched and cut the wire.

*screws not leads...I need coffee

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## moonunit (25/8/16)

Check the screws holding the wire are tight tight. Usually the cause for jumping ohms.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R87 (25/8/16)

PsyCLown said:


> Firstly is the atomizer attached securely to the mod?
> 
> Secondly, is the coil secured properly to the posts? If one of the screws is not tight, it could cause something like that (I made that mistake once).
> 
> Thirdly, try it on a different mod to see whether it does the same - could be a faulty mod.


I tried it on the pico same thing happened. I change the screws recoiled it its still happening. I recoiled it it still jumps. 

It only jumps when the sleeve is on. The coil is away from the sleeve and posts

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## PsyCLown (25/8/16)

R87 said:


> I tried it on the pico same thing happened. I change the screws recoiled it its still happening. I recoiled it it still jumps.
> 
> It only jumps when the sleeve is on. The coil is away from the sleeve and posts
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


A shot in the dark, but, check the ceramic insulator, perhaps even replace it with the spare one.

When you say "recoiled it" do you mean you made brand new coils for it? If not, try that as well perhaps.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## R87 (25/8/16)

PsyCLown said:


> A shot in the dark, but, check the ceramic insulator, perhaps even replace it with the spare one.
> 
> When you say "recoiled it" do you mean you made brand new coils for it? If not, try that as well perhaps.


I changed the coils, removed the ceramic insulator cleaned it up and cleaned the rda change the screws and it's not jumping anymore.

Thanks for your help

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

